# Kernel modules available?



## circus78 (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi, leyt's say I would like to know which modules are available (I use FreeBSD 11.2 with GENERIC kernel).
Is `ls /boot/kernel/*.ko` enough to discover this?

Thank you


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 1, 2018)

Yes, also some ports are installing modules in /boot/modules/ directory so you can check there too.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2018)

Everything is always built as a module, even the things that are linked into kernel through the kernel configuration. But yes, that directory should contain everything that came with FreeBSD itself. Some third party kernel modules (installed through ports/packages) might be saved somewhere else.

Anything in particular you're looking for?


----------



## circus78 (Nov 1, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Anything in particular you're looking for?



Hi SirDice, nothing in particular. I am just studying/doing experiment as much as possible with BSD since I am pretty new to this great OS.

Basically I  was looking for the equivalent `modprobe -l` from GNU/Linux world.

Thank you!


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 1, 2018)

kld(4) covers it all.


circus78 said:


> I was looking for the equivalent  modprobe -l


`kldstat -v`


----------

